# Help Me ID My Briggs & Stratton



## jk01red (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got an old Briggs and Stratton engine that is missing the cowl/shroud that would have the model numbers and everything. Its a horizontal shaft, twin cylinder, opposed firing. It seems like this combination is pretty rare. All of my searches have returned no results. I even contacted B&S directly and they suggested models 40, 42, or 46. I have not been able to find any information on the model 46 so if anyone has any info I would appreciate it. But if the 46 is a vertical shaft like the other 2 than its not the match. Someone point me in the right direction, please!

Thanks,
-Josh


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Josh,

I don't know if this will help, but it might give you some clues:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/briggs_horizontal_shaft_engines.html

What is the application?? Any stamping on the block or other clues for ID??


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Sometimes the model number was stamped into the tin that covered the cylinder head, on the side. A lot of parts on the twins were similar; what are you looking for? Is it on a piece of equipment that has a model number to reference a year? Just so we're on the same page, a horizontal engine is referring to the crankshaft orientation, and the flywheel is on the side of the engine.


----------



## jk01red (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I determined that it is not a 46. All the numbers the B&S rep. gave me are for vertical shaft engines. With that said, the engine looks alot like the 40s, 42s, & 46s, just imagine taking them and rotating the pistons 90 degrees so the rods now power a horizontal shaft vs vertical. There were no engines on that link that looked anything close. I'll see about posting some pictures this evening. 

Right now it is on an old sears 10 suburban tractor, but I know that it is not what its original application and I don't know much more than that. 

I do know that it uses a very similar if not same carb as a 462700-ms5208-0602. It has the 3 screw fuel pump that uses crankcase pressure to move the diaphragm to pump the fuel. It is electric start, and the starter is located under the left cylinder (when facing the flywheel). Other than that I don't have any other identifiers. It appears that some idiot painted over some of the decals that were on the engine. I'll try tonight to remove the paint without ruining the decals. 

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## jk01red (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep Horizontal crank...Flywheel on the side of engine.


----------



## jk01red (Sep 16, 2009)

I did some homework over the lunch hour and I think I’ve narrowed it down. My previous thinking that it was not a 40 or 42 is incorrect. I now believe I have a model 400400, 401400, or 402400. Can someone tell me the differences between these models? Also what the HP rating is for each?

Thanks again!!
-Josh


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi there jko1red 

mstpops - i have your info and let me do a little research for but i think you have a model 402417-**** horizontal - did this model have a two piece inlet manifold 
and how many wires come out of stator ? and what color and what color connector 
does the rectifier have if it has one does the rectifier have 2 yellow wires in and 1 red out or does it have 1 yellow in and 1 red out - and what size are magnets under the flywheel what length is the starter motor housing from cap to cap 
3 inch, 3-5/8 or 4 1/2 and what was the engine mounted on 

i suspect it may have been a 16 or 18 hp ?

please let me know any more info you may come across cheers mstpops


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi thre jko1red please find a ipl for model 402417-0609-01 horizontal early model 
double ended coil - 
http://http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/docsearch.aspx?enginelookfor=402417-0609-01[/URL]

cheers mstpops


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

jko1red 

let me know if the if this info was helpful i can get my hands on genuine service material for these engines if you need it i have the complete briggs line up 

cheers mstpops


----------

